# Youtube videos from my 7th degree test.



## Kwan Jang

Our Association (Ernie Reyes' West Coast/World Martial Arts Assn.) had it's Mastery Test on May 8-12, 2012. It was five days and four nights in the field with very little food or sleep (think "Hell Week" for BUDS for the SEAL Teams). Candidates for 4th-8th dan were tested. On Saturday night, there was a public night show for friends and family with the candidates performing samplings and highlights of our curriculum.




Above is some free ground fighting from the night show. We are not looking to make hard contact or injure our partners in the show, but this is free fighting, just with light contact and not choreographed. The more hardcore version was earlier in the week and after the show. Lots of fun.





My instructor, Grandmaster Ernie Reyes, Sr. performing a traditional form for his 8th degree test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiCoWUI89y8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr06rVxGu28
Mastery team members performing a sample of the Stand Up portion of our MMA fighting system. Obviously this is a demo sample and not the real free sparring that occurred on the test.





KJN Ernie performing our fighting system on his 8th degree test.


----------



## Gentle Fist

Cool, thanks for the links!  And congrats on your 7th Dan...


----------



## Kwan Jang

Thanks.
A few more videos from the night show:




Mastery testers doing samples of our FMA curriculum and demonstrating gun disarms.





More video segments from the mastery testers performing with the Bo Staff for GM Tadashi Yamashita (10th dan Shorin-Ryu and 9th dan in Kubudo).





Sticks and kicks combinations.





Highlights of traditional TKD forms from the mastery test featuring KJN George Calderon, my fellow new 7th degree.

These links are what have been posted so far on youtube and shows some of our curriculum. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## mmartist

Congrats on your 7th Dan! The videos are great.


----------



## seasoned

Thanks, Dave, for letting us share in your excitement. Congratulation on your test and your journey in the martial arts.  :asian:


----------



## Buka

What a pleasure watching those videos. (Thanks for posting them.) 

Congrats on your new dan.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Congrats!!  and cool videos!!  I'm thinking seriously of designing my own form for my 2nd Dan test and your master's form gave me some good ideas!!


----------



## Kwan Jang

A few more videos were posted on youtube, if anyone is interested.




Another section of the mastery testers performing Bo Staff fighting form in the night show.





Our demonstration team performing their kama and bo staff routine.





Our demo team doing their jump kick routine. Warning: Long clip w/ a lot of XMA tricking.





More of a close up and better vid of KJN Ernie doing traditional forms.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5kgpIkJw8I&list=UUj3RFf46OPysrYsb6842dIA&index=4&feature=plcp
Mastery team members demonstrating a sample of our ground striking curriculum during the night show. I'm in this one a bit and my student, Allen Clark (testing for 5th) is the partner on the bottom of the guy who's wife taped this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDc5Zio3C6k&list=UUj3RFf46OPysrYsb6842dIA&index=1&feature=plcp
Mastery team sampling portions of our stand up and ground striking curriculum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL0TviI5N2o&list=UUj3RFf46OPysrYsb6842dIA&index=2&feature=plcp
GM Tadashi Yamashita (10th dan Shorin-Ryu and head of our judging panel) demonstrating on 6th dan candidate, Brian Go. (Old Timers may remember him as the villain in Chuck Norris' movie the OCTAGON, as well as other films like AMERICAN NINJA and ENTER THE DRAGON).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98GKPnUfxg4&feature=autoplay&list=UUj3RFf46OPysrYsb6842dIA&playnext=1
Another of sticks and kicks.


----------



## Yondanchris

Congrats on 7th! Thanks for sharing your adventure!

Chris


----------



## Master Dan

I started with GM Reyes in 73  and his master who was a very great man before switching to Jidokwan. I really enjoyed seeing him and the demo team in LA at the world tournament. If you can I would love to see how your Dan certificates look if you can post that or email me I will post it for you. The new KKW ones are pretty boring. Great to hear from you and congradulations


----------



## Kwan Jang

A few more videos have shown up on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoTE8i0tUpc&list=UUQ40b0YdUZWjpCHWZXZHVgQ&index=6&feature=plcp
My student, Allen Clark testing for 5th doing his weapons form and KJN George Fuji (testing for 7th) demonstrating some gi grappling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9T0bUqiB1s&list=UUQ40b0YdUZWjpCHWZXZHVgQ&index=8&feature=plcp
Grandmaster Ernie Reyes, Sr. and Grandmaster Tony Thompson demonstrating the lock and block pattern from the FMA's on their 8th degree test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YtwgmXSGOM&list=UUQ40b0YdUZWjpCHWZXZHVgQ&index=7&feature=plcp
KJN Tony demonstrating the gun disarms from the CDT (RBSD) system on his 8th dan test at the night show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McBO0BjSoTM&list=UUQ40b0YdUZWjpCHWZXZHVgQ&index=5&feature=plcp
KJN Tony and KJN Ernie being awarded their 8th degree black belts by head judge GM Tadashi Yamashita (10th dan). Other judges included Frank Shamrock(former 5xUFC, WEC, And Strikeforce World Champion), Bob Cook (head MMA coach at AKA, trainer of Cain Velazquez, John Fitch, Josh Koscheck and several other UFC and Strikeforce champs and contenders), Jean Claude Leuyer (ISKA World Muay Thai and K-1 champ), GM Song (9th dan WTF and Hapkido).


----------



## Kwan Jang

While I'm at it, I mentioned we had a fitness challenge over the two years of training for this test and we had to post pictures of the shape we got into for the test. These are the ones for the testers from my school: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97391194733.2122522.1262714055&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97391194733.2122522.1262714055&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97391194733.2122522.1262714055&type=1&theater


----------



## andyjeffries

Kwan Jang said:


> Our Association (Ernie Reyes' West Coast/World Martial Arts Assn.) had it's Mastery Test on May 8-12, 2012. My instructor, Grandmaster Ernie Reyes, Sr. performing a traditional form for his 8th degree test.



first off, congratulations on you 7th dan - great job, well done.

I've got GM Reyes DVDs on kicking kids. While I don't follow the program exactly, it gave me enough confidence to start a class for 3-6 year olds recently... and they're loving it. I say this just so you know where I'm coming from and so the following isn't read wrong.

Anyway, my question is - who was the examiner for GM Reyes? If it's his association, who tests him?


----------



## Kwan Jang

Fair question considering what a lot of orgs. do. KJN Ernie and KJN Tony (co-founders of our assn.) and the rest of the mastery testers are tested before a testing board of GM's, Masters and World Champions from the different styles that comprise our system. Some of the test board members whose name people might recognize is Head Judge GM Tadashi Yamashita (10th dan Shorin-Ryu and 8th dan Okinawan Kobudo), Frank Shamrock (former 5X UFC, Strikeforce and WEC World Champion), Bob Cook (UFC Veteran and Head MMA Coach at AKA, who has trained top MMA Champs and contenders including Cain Velazquez, John Fitch, Daniel Cormier, Gray Maynard, Josh Koscheck, Josh Thompson, Luke Rockhold and many others), Jean-Claude Leuyer (ISKA World Muay Thai Champ). TKD and Hapkido was covered by GM Song (9th dan TKD and Hapkido).


----------



## SnyderD

Those are some great videos. Congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## Kwan Jang

I just came across another youtube video that one of the families of one of the guys testing for 4th degree posted. This one has part of the technical test on our MMA ground striking system in it. The first 2:40 of the video covers the striking from the top and bottom guard (section 1 & 2 of 10 in our system). BTW, before it's brought up, yes, we do free grapple and ground strike on the test, this is just part of the technical section. The rest of the video is interaction with his family and students and sections of the night show that were on previously posted videos including some of the CDT gun disarms, Knife disarms and lock and block from the Serrada Escrima system and KJN Ernie running a traditional TKD from the night show. 



.


----------

